# Bottle Types



## derunner (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone have information about what types of bottles to use on various wines? I did a search and did not find one.

I mostly am collecting bottles, but also have bought a couple cases and may need more. I think i have about 5 cases collected. I am going to need 150 bottles in a few months when i bottle my 5 white wines. So I am still collecting. Beggers can't be choosy, but i can try to use the bottles i collect for the correct type of wine.

Color
I understand colored bottles amber/green protect from light better, so I would expect they should be used on reds. And often white wines are in near clear or lighter colored bottles. Also I read you might want to bottle 1 or 2 bottles in a clear bottle just to see how the wine looks as it ages. Anyone do this?

Shape
There are also different shapes, is this historical/geographical, or does it affect the wine while in storage?

Bottom
Also punted or flat bottoms. Some are shallow or deep punted. I found the punted can be a bit difficult to fill with an inexpensive filling tube, but i plan to get the Allinonewinepump before i bottle again so the punting will not be an issue with filling. Should i get all punted bottles? Does this make looking for sediment easier?

Thanks,Pat


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2012)

Pat the best thing you can do when you get bottles is look at the label and se what kind of wine was in it and take notes. You could also take notes at wineries or wine stores.

I think for most of us home winemakers we are just happy enough to get enough bottles of one kind to bottle an entire batch so they all look the same. If I had a choice I would pick all green and clear botles that were punted.The punted bottles seem like they are thicker to me but that might just be a deception.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 11, 2012)

I say don't worry about it. Yes, I bottle my reds in brown, green, or dead leaf bottles and whites in clear or blue bottles. But as far as worrying about Burgundy, Bordeaux, and claret bottles and making sure the correct type of wine goes into them, I say just use whatever bottles you're able to get. 

There's nothing which says you can't bottle reds in clear bottles or whites in green or amber ones. I've even seen commercial red wines in clear bottles. But I tend to go with tradition since it is important to keep the light away from red wine, even if most of the time my wine is down in the dark cellar.


----------



## TonyP (Nov 13, 2012)

I may be a wine making snob, but I don't agree with the earlier posts. Wine making, to me, involves getting it right. If I make a Cab, I want it to taste, feel, smell, and look like a quality commercial Cab. That includes presenting it in the proper bottle.

Almost is just not the quality I'm looking for.

My suggestion is to do a bit of Internet research. There's really only 3-4 options covering most wines and they vary based on grape derivatives.

Tony P


----------



## wyntheef (Nov 13, 2012)

i've done exhausting research on this and after years and years of drinking from thousands of different kinds of bottles, i can tell you with certainty, it tastes exactly the same no matter which kind of bottle you use.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm with TonyP. I give away as much of the wine I make as I drink, more actually. I want my wine to have attractive, informative and meaningful labels, in the appropriate shape and color bottle. This link help a lot.
http://www.wineponder.com/wine-bottle-shapes-and-sizes/


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 13, 2012)

I give away a lot of wine, too, but not once have I ever had anyone complain that it wasn't in the right type of bottle.  

I really doubt that anyone I give wine to knows or cares what kind of bottle a wine is supposed to be in. And when I'm drinking it, I definitely don't care. I just make sure I keep the few decorative bottles I've got instead of giving them away.


----------



## UBB (Nov 13, 2012)

The first time someone I gave a bottle of wine to complained about the type of bottle I used would be the last time they were given a bottle of wine from me!


----------



## joeswine (Nov 13, 2012)

*Balance*

BALANCE IS WHAT SOME WINE MAKERS TRY TO ACHIEVE AND OTHERS ITS WHAT I HAVE IS- WHAT I USE,AND THAT'S OK To,most people the bottle don't matter.
The bottle does matter in color defusing light on a store shelf, as in the case of most whites in clear bottles to show off their color and clarity and promote early consumption AND CHAMGPAIN BOTTLES ARE DESINED WITH A INVERTED THUMB HOLE IN THE BOTTOM FOR PROPER POURING, THE CORKER HAS A INSERTION POINT FOR THIS BOTTLE,.ALSO FOR STORAGE ON THEIR SIDES, HAVE THE CORRECT BOTTLES HELPS STOP THEM FROM SLIDING OFF FROM ONE ANOTHER IF YOUR STACKING THEM IN THAT MANNER.


FINALLY THE BALANCE.

HAVING THE TOTAL PACKAGE IS WHAT IS EXPECTED AFTER YOU HAVE ACHIEVED MAKING CONSISTENTLY GOOD WINE ,YOU WANT THE WHOLE PACKAGE,GOOD WINE,GREAT LOOKING LABEL- THAT STATES THIS IS ME AND INSIDE IS WHAT i CAN DO ,THIS PROPERLY CORKED,SEALED ANDA FINISHED PRODUCT ,A GREAT WINE,NOT ONLY ON THE INSIDE BUT THE OUTSIDE  BALANCE................................


----------



## joeswine (Nov 14, 2012)

*Balance*

this is what all good wine makers should strive for in their entire package... it takes time and finances to get to that point but this should be the final goal ,right charistics in the wine that you made, right bottle to put it in ,an on time label with the proper details on it ,properly corked and sealed. presentation complete....you've graduated.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Nov 14, 2012)

I live in the country and make mostly country wine. Most of my wine goes in recycled whiskey bottles, because they are free. My advice to anyone that complains about the bottle, would be to go to the wine store and their they can get their wine in pretty bottles with pretty labels and sealed with a cork and probably better wine. Never had a complaint, but then to, my wine-o friends "wooden" complain if I gave them 
"Tennis Shoe Wine". After I master this wine making, and get to making really good wine, then I may get concerned about the bottle and label, (but I doubt it). But, that's just me, I do understand the folks that feel the other way, that's just not me.
Semper Fi


----------



## tonyt (Nov 14, 2012)

Ernest, first off thank you for your service. Secondly I'm just sitting here thinking what kind of bottle I would put Tennis Shoe Wine in. . . .Perhaps


----------



## pete1325 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone who would complain about the type of bottle your wine came in would surely thump a free watermelon!


----------



## tonyt (Nov 14, 2012)

"I" am the reason that I am picky about how my wine bottles and labels look. My own gratification. Besides I am positive that the bottle and label makes my wine TASTE better!


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if my friends are impressed by the taste of my wine, or if it is the shrink capsules that I put on my bottles. That seems to put them all over the top in disbelief that I could show such professionalism. After that, everything just taste great.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 14, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> I'm not sure if my friends are impressed by the taste of my wine, or if it is the shrink capsules that I put on my bottles.


Oh my goodness! I get more comments on the darn capsules than on the wine. It's usually like "oh how in the world do you get the wrapper on the top of the bottle, that's so neat". doesn't matter that it took a year to make the wine!


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 14, 2012)

Heh, I've got a story about shrink wrap capsules. My wife & I and another couple were going on a cruise, and we wanted to take our own liquor along. The cruise line allowed each person to take one 750 mL bottle of wine on board, but no liquor. So prior to leaving for the cruise, I took a couple of dark brown wine bottles (with original labels, obviously), filled one with my rum and the other with our friends' liquor, then corked them and then sealed them with capsules. They easily passed inspection with the lady who was checking all the stuff we were bringing on board.

In the past I had my wife buy two 500 mL bottles of mouthwash, which I poured out the mouthwash and poured in my rum. Unfortunately the plastic bottles retained the taste of the mouthwash even though I had washed them thoroughly and let them dry for some time, and even washed them again. The mouthwash taste was transferred to the rum. The glass wine bottles were much better.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 14, 2012)

derunner said:


> Does anyone have information about what types of bottles to use on various wines? I did a search and did not find one.
> 
> I mostly am collecting bottles, but also have bought a couple cases and may need more. I think i have about 5 cases collected. I am going to need 150 bottles in a few months when i bottle my 5 white wines. So I am still collecting. Beggers can't be choosy, but i can try to use the bottles i collect for the correct type of wine.
> 
> ...



This article has good information:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_bottle


----------



## derunner (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks tonyt and fabiola for your links. Interesting info. I didn't realize there was so many types, but also that many are similar.

Also, It was interesting to see all the opinions on presentation. I can see both sides. And the idea of finding enough of the same type of bottle so I can bottle them all in the same bottle is good, but i need a lot more bottles for that.


----------



## Wiz (Nov 14, 2012)

Pat, I have found that free bottles meet my needs whether for red or white wines.

Mike


----------



## Boyd (Nov 17, 2012)

I bottle mine in those bottles with straight sides so the don't slide off one another. Have no idea what they are called and could not care less.

Labels are made with a roll of masking tape and fine point magic marker.

Other than tasting a small amount to determine when to bottle I give it all away.

Get good comments on my wines, most recently from another wine make who teaches wine making.

His comment, Superb.

Seems most people don't really give a hoot about the bottle or labels.


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 17, 2012)

The bottles with high shoulders and straight sides are known as Bordeaux bottles. Just found this graphic online which is pretty informative:







But again, I just use whatever bottles I have on hand, using clear and blue bottles for whites and rosés, and brown or green for reds. I use dead leaf colored bottles for either whites or reds. And it's not unusual for me to mix different types of bottles for a single batch.


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Nov 17, 2012)

I give a hoot. My motto is, go big or go home.


----------



## downunder (Nov 18, 2012)

A simple way to check the quality of a bottle is to weigh it. Super Premiums weigh more than Premiums which weigh more than light weights.
I make wine in small commercial quantities and I can tell you some winemakers go overboard on bottle quality. Just remember all that time and trouble you go to to get the "best" bottle that looks the "best" and is "just right" will mean nothing within 3 months when the wine is consumed and that "perfect" bottle is in the rubbish/recycling centre and the wine consumer will not even remember what type of bottle it was.

Life's to short to drink bad wine


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 20, 2012)

Wine bottles in the trash? Blasphemy! I always save them and so do most of the people I give wine to. My motto is no returns, no refills.


----------



## derunner (Nov 23, 2012)

I pick up empties from my wine store after they have tastings. Most recently, there were Asti Supumonte and sparkling wine bottles. Can these be used to hold regular wine? It looks like they are the same cork size, but these bottles usually have wires or in one case twine holding the cork in place. It seems like normal corks would work in them though. Has anyone recorked these types of bottles?


----------

